# Stellaris: Pretty sure this is sci fi game  you've been looking for



## Inca_UK (Jan 15, 2016)

Of all the games announced this is the one that I'm most excited for. Its by Paradox Interactive who are my favourite studio and made Crusader Kings 2 and Europa Universalis 4. Both excellent games which I play almost exclusively on PC. Stellaris takes the engine into the future.

Its a Space 4X game, Exploration, Expansion, Exploit and Exterminate. You start as a race and guide your species to greatness in a procedurally generated galaxy. If you've played any Paradox games you'll know the level of depth and the quality we can look forward to.

From their site.


> Featuring deep strategic gameplay, an enormous selection of alien races and emergent storytelling, Stellaris has a deeply challenging system that rewards interstellar exploration as you traverse, discover, interact and learn more about the multitude of species you will encounter during your travels.
> 
> Etch your name across the cosmos by uncovering remote celestial outposts, and entire civilizations. Will you expand through war or walk the path of diplomacy to achieve your goals?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bugg (Apr 27, 2016)

I have this on pre-order and am getting stupidly excited about it.  Less than two weeks to go until release.  Shall have to make do with Galactic Civilizations III until then . . .


----------

